# Schlechtes Wlan Signal trotz 6-7 m und keiner Wand



## Hardwarekobold (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Freunde,
ich habe eine Wlan PCI Karte (Realtek rtl8185) in meinem PC und einen Router von alice (iad wlan 3231). 

Mein PC steht etwa 6-7 m vom Router entfernt.Dazwischen liegt nur ein Flur und vll eine halbe angrenzende Wand. Das WLan Signal vom PC ist schlecht und die Internet Geschw. extrem langsam. Habe schon die aktuellsten Treiber draufgepackt und einen Kanalwechsel ausprobiert. Keine Besserung.
Habe auch mal die Position des Routers geändert, was sogar eine minimale Verbesserung bewirkte (WOW ). 

Mein Laptop hingegen befindet sich im selben Netzwerk und hat auf einer höheren Entfernung ein ausgezeichnetes Signal.

Habt ihr vll ne idee bevor ich mein LAN Kabel rauskrame  ?


----------



## rabe08 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch einen eher mauen Empfang. z.B.: ich habe ein großes Wohnzimmer/Esszimmer/Küche, alles ein Raum. In der Mitte ein eingemauerter Winkel, kleiner Flur und Gästerklo. Sogar in diesem Raum hatte ich bei fast freier Sichtlinie auf dem Sofa, da war nur ein kleine Ecke im Weg, oft nur 2 Mbit. In der Küche gings oft gar nicht. 

Ich war es leid und habe den Router getauscht. Als guter langjähriger Vodafone/Arcor haben diese mir diesen geschenkt (o.k., Vertragsverlängerung war dabei, aber wechseln wollte ich sowieso nicht). Ich habe jetzt die Easybox 803. Der alter Router war noch g, die Easybox n. Plötzlich, auf einmal, überall perfekter Empfang. Sogar in der 1. Etage, wo vorher nichts ging. 

Alternative: Falls bei Deinem Router möglich, eine andere Antenne anbringen. Kabel an Router, die Antenne ca. 20 cm unterhalb der Zimmerdecke anbringen. Bei ebay gibt es die Dinger günstig. Nur darauf achten, dass Du eine omnidirektionale nimmst, eine Yagi z.B. hat eine Richtcharactaristik, d.h. Verbesserung nur eine Richtung.


----------



## Maltomat (7. Oktober 2010)

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen meine W-Lan Karte gewechselt aufgrund von einem Defekt.
Hatte davor eine Sitecom und jetzt habe ich eine D-Link und seitdem auch viel besseres Signal & keine Verbindungsabrrüche mehr


----------



## Hardwarekobold (7. Oktober 2010)

Also an der Wlan Karte kann das eher nicht liegen. Die ist gerade neu und
vorher hatte ich einen USB-Wlan Stick mit dem ich genau die gleiche schwache Verbindung hatte.

Das komische ist ja,dass mein Notebook von der gleichen Position viel besseren Empfang hat.
Und in der Router-konfig sieht man auch,dass das Notebook stets 54 mbits aufweist. Mein pc jedoch zwischen 2 und 11 mbits schwankt. 

Kann das am Router liegen? Die Techniker von alice meinten "nein".
Das soll angeblich am PC liegen und konnten mir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## lord-elveon (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub da muss ich mich den Alice-Technikern anschließen. Wenns mit dem Laptop geht, dann kann es eigentlich nicht am Router liegen.

Hast du 32 oder 64-Bit Windows? (Je nachdem können die treiber variieren)
Hast du schonmal andere Realtek-Treiber ausprobiert, die genereller arbeiten? Ich hab zB einen Belkin-Stick, der mit Realtek-Treibern viel besser funzt 
Hast du schonmal mit nem Lan-Kabel probiert wies da geht?

Hoffe die Antworten können bei der Lösungsfindung helfen.

mfg lord-elveon


----------

